# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Comment envoyer des sms en connectant son Iphone a son PC

## bomonde

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si il existe un moyen d'envoyer des sms en connectant son iphone sur son pc.


Merci de vos retours

----------


## Ersch

Hello,

Je ne pense pas qu'il y a moyen d'envoyer un sms d'un poste windows/linux. Pour iMessage il te faut un mac et l'application iMessage.
Une solution de contournement c'est whatsApp web qui est dispo via un navigateur internet.

Bonne journe,
Ersch

----------


## bomonde

Donc impossible :o( ????

----------


## bomonde

un peu "alambiqu" comme manip, je cherche encore :o)

----------


## Ersch

Dans un autre style tu peux installer teamviewer QS sur ton tlphone et l'utiliser pour faire du remote desktop sur ton ordinateur. Ce n'est pas directement la solution mais je ne vois rien d'autre de pc  iPhone

----------

